# AMAZINGLY HOT REEF ACTION at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​





​
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 9, 2018

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - July 5th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - The day started out with few fish being caught earlier in the morning - just couldnâ€™t locate an aggressive bite. However, the Curt A. family buckled down as the day wore on and decided not to give in to the pressure. They ended up catching some nice trout later in the morning and were glad they stuck with it!





​*FRIDAY - July 6th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - It was Daughters v. Dads today with the two father/daughter teams of the Robert H. party of four. Needless to say, the girls made it unmistakably clear that they were the better anglers!





​*SATURDAY - July 7th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - While all other boats were caught by the bad storm and pinned to the dock, we ran from it the other way (like we had stolen something), and found a near 4-man limit of solid trout and a bonus school of oversized drum. We then ended the dayâ€™s efforts with the landing of a redfish that was obviously lost on a mid bay reef. Good folks in the drywall business in San Antonio at BFL!





​*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - This morning wasnâ€™t too bad in between showers. It made for a hit-n-miss scenario, but todayâ€™s party of two not only ended up catching a lot of fish, they also released a lot of fish. We had a lot of fun, and weâ€™re all looking forward to doing it all over again tomorrow morning!





​
*AMAZINGLY HOT REEF ACTION​*If youâ€™ve ever fished in San Antonio Bay (SAB), then you probably already know that it has some of the best oyster reefs along the Texas coast. This multitude of reefs provides a natural habitat for lots of marine life, including those species that attract game fish like speckled trout and redfish. The many, many reefs are presented in a variety of shapes and sizes, each one offering differing characteristics to anyone willing to take the time to look closely. Many of you may already have your own list of some favorite reefs, but you should always look for that one unexplored shell pad and what it may have to offer in the way of particular fish attractions â€" bait, depth, contour, points, tidal movement, etc.

Next time you have a chance to fish these SAB reefs, pay particular attention to the varying differences between one reef and the next. Make special note of those reefs that seem to be flourishing with all signs of marine life, and make mental comparisons of them against those that appear to be completely void of any life, whatsoever.





​The combination of the following three key ingredients will generally spell a recipe for success above SAB reefs - a concentration of active baitfish, a muddy bottom, and immediate access for the fish to deeper water. When you find a reef that contains those three elements, start your efforts just within casting distance of the crest. This allows experimentation at various depths with a plastic tail from the peak of the reef and back along the downward contour - a way to expedite pinpointing the bite. If you find the bite in deeper water, try throwing a slow-sinker. You canâ€™t cover as much water at the same rate of speed with suspending baits as you can with standard tails, but once youâ€™ve found the bite, thereâ€™s little else that compares to the excitement.
During July and August, try your best to start your first wade of the morning prior to sunrise over a submerged reef. The reason for the pre-dawn effort here is to be able to take advantage of the cooler water temperatures of the shallowest spot of the submerged reef. Because the daylight hours heat shallow water so quickly, itâ€™s important to beat the heat by starting early in the morning. Fish travel the shallow spots atop submerged reefs during the night while looking for food, or while looking for shelter from deep-water predators.

Start your approach to the area with a small top water lure. Position yourself so you can toss your bait several feet beyond the crest, and then work your plug slowly across the shallow ridge. If no results, shuffle on down the reef a few feet in either direction, and repeat the routine. The SAB reefs should provide top-notch trout and redfish results the remainder of July and throughout August, so make it a point to take advantage of huge savings during our 2018 August â€œBEAT THE HEATâ€ Fishing Special.

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.

If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY​*_Everything is great at your place - hospitality by your employees and staff, your food, the rooms, and the fishing guides are all top-notch! - *Martin M. 7/8/18*

Thanks for a wonderful time, and Capt. Jeremy McClelland was the perfect guide! - *Justin L 7/8/18*

Accommodations and hospitality are amazing here - we would come for that alone! The meals are more than amazing! This is a must place to go! - *Preston W. 7/4/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Considerable clouds early. Some decrease in clouds later in the day. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 89F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip. / 0.01 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Synopsis:* 
Light to moderate onshore flow is expected through Monday. Lingering moisture will contribute to isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms on Monday. Scattered showers and thunderstorms will remain possible Tuesday, then becoming more isolated Wednesday and Thursday. Generally weak to moderate onshore winds and low seas are expected through the end of the period.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 87.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls













​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*BCT June 2018 Donation $5,094.72*

Since partnering with The Building Conservation Trust customers at Bay Flats Lodge have been contributing to help protect and build fish habitat on the Central Texas coast. June has been our biggest month yet and Bay Flats Lodge is excited to match our customerâ€™s donations. With generous donations from L&S Mechanical and FSG Electric on June 30th we surpassed the $5000.00 mark for the first time. There are many reasons to be part of an effort to protect and build fish habitatbut one of the most important is the generations that will follow us. Two of the pictures accompanying this post are of a grandfather and his three grandsons. These kids are the perfect example of why Bay Flats Lodge is so excited about our partnership with BCT. Bay Flats Lodge wants to do all we can to make sure future generations have the opportunity to enjoy the amazing fishery that is the middle Texas Coast.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*"We love the kids"*

â€™m not one to discriminate between customers but I love having kids in the lodge. The droopy eyes at breakfast, the excitement of getting on a boat, the joy in the faces after catching a fish (any fish) and the laughter that fills the room all make kids my favorite. It may sound strange but even mom and dad seem to have more fun with the kids around. Iâ€™m all for fishing hard with a trophy in mind but kid fishing is hard to beat. My kids are grown and I donâ€™t get to fish with them as much as I used to but I have great memories. Every time a family checks in at Bay Flats Lodge with kids in tow I remember the days on the water with my two. Let me recommend you make some memories of your own. Bring the Family to Bay Flats Lodge and let us help.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jul 9, 2018 by Wayne L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone we met was very friendly, and Capt. Jeremy McClelland was great - we will request him next time! The quality of the food and the service was beyond our expectation! - Wayne L. 7/9/18

Jul 8, 2018 by Robert A. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything was fantastic! - Robert. A. 7/8/18

Jul 8, 2018 by Martin M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everything is great at your place - hospitality by your employees and staff, your food, the rooms, and the fishing guides are all top-notch! - Martin M. 7/8/18

Jul 8, 2018 by Justin L. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Thanks for a wonderful time, and Capt. Jeremy McClelland was the perfect guide! - Justin L 7/8/18

Jul 4, 2018 by Preston W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Accommodations and hospitality are amazing here - we would come for that alone! The meals are more than amazing! This is a must place to go! - Preston W. 7/4/18

Jul 3, 2018 by Jeff S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a great time, and will recommend Bay Flats Lodge to all my friends! Would certainly use Capt. Doug Russell when I come back! Everything was great! - Jeff S. 7/3/18

Jul 2, 2018 by Bonnie C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
I've never been to another lodge, but I can't imagine that any other place could be as clean or as packed full of wonderfully friendly staff - I practically wanted to hug the lady covering the dining area at breakfast! The entire facility was beautiful and comfortable! - Bonnie C. 7/2/18

Jul 2, 2018 by Jennifer O. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt was fantastic! He took the weather into account and made sure we had a great day of fishing! - Jennifer O. 7/2/18

Jul 1, 2018 by Joseph C. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Best steak and pork chop I've ever eaten in my life! - Joseph C. 7/1/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jul 10, 2018 by Joe. V. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The staff always makes sure we are treated like family - we appreciate everything they do, day-in and day-out! Our guide was Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt, who answered all our questions in a professional manner and instructed the first-time anglers of proper casting techniques so everyone would be safe on the boat. Thank you to Capt. 'Lil John for the great experience we had! I will make sure that I tell my friends and family where they can plan their next fishing adventure! The cooks did an excellent job, and I look forward to the Brontosaurus pork chops on my next visit - the food was excellent, thank you! This was my fourth visit To Bay Flats Lodge, and each visit becomes my greatest experience! Keep doing what you do now, and never change your direction of providing folks with that feeling of what a great experience should feel like! Thanks again! - Joe V. 7/10/18

Jul 10, 2018 by Jeffrey S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone does such a great job of welcoming us, and making sure we have everything we need at all times! Always the best food every time! Your staff always goes above and beyond on every visit! - Jeffrey S. 7/10/18


----------

